# Article: Is This Right or Is This Wrong?



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Right or Wrong? That is the Question!*

How many times, usually while watching the evening news, have you asked yourself the question, "How could they not know what they were doing was wrong?" It is amazing how seemingly wise and sane people can be blinded or demonstrate such a disregard for doing what is right. 

How do you determine what is right and wrong? Years ago, Harry Emmerson Fosdick, professor at Union Theological Seminary, developed a formula that helped him determine right from wrong. It is incredibly practical as we struggle with that same challenge today.

*Six Ways To Help Tell Right From Wrong*


*The Common Sense Test* - Are you simply being foolish? How would you judge someone else if they did the same thing? *"For in the same way you judge others, you will be judged, and with the measure you use, it will be measured to you." Matthew 7:2 NIV*
*The Sportsmanship Test* - Are you playing fair? How would you feel if someone else did the same thing to you? If it is not right for everyone, it is probably not right for anyone. *"Treat others the way you would want them to treat you." Matthew **7:12** CEV*
*The Best Self-Test* - Are you trying to be the best that you can be? Will it help you become a better person? *"Work hard at whatever you do." Ecclesiastes **9:10** CEV*
*The Publicity Test* - If everyone knew what you were doing, would you still do it? It is surprising how the light of public knowledge changes our perspective and our behavior. *"In the same way, let your light shine before men, that they may see your good deeds and praise your Father in heaven." Matthew **5:16** NIV*
*The Most Admired Person Test* - Would the person you most admired do this? If you told that person about it, would you feel proud or ashamed? *"Christ suffered for you, leaving you an example, that you should follow in his steps." 1 Peter **2:21** NIV*
*The Foresight Test* - What can possibly go wrong? Could you live with the consequences? *"Do not brag about tomorrow! Each day brings its own surprises." Proverbs 27:1 CEV * 
 *Right is right, even if everyone is against it; and wrong is wrong, even if everyone is for it. **William Penn

Have a great day guys!
Mark

*Click Here for a link to the Life Lessons Blog*
*


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*very nice*

good post. I agree with each of those tests and have used some of them for years.

We should all test ourselves daily.


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks again Dr. Redd for some very wise words. I'm always anzious for your next article.

Printed it out to put on the board.


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Thanks so much for the info Mark and training within the box (Holy Bible).
I feel so bad for those outside the box who have been trained and brainwashed to "if it feels good, do it" mindset or whereby their _performance before another god_ will reward them for insane service. What a shame that the intellect of our leaders in congressional and judicial positiions has left the "Faith of our Fathers" and succumbed to that of evil influence and popularity.
Just glad that we can still discuss these issues on-line indiscriminatley whereby others don't understand that "we" are concerned for their eternal souls not popularity.
Thanks again and *"Preach on brother"*


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

A most excellent topic and a great article. Thank you, Mark.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Once A Week*

Thanks for all the kind words guys. I really appreciate it muchly! At this point in time - I am going to post one life lesson a week for a while to see how it goes.

If there are topics you would like to see addressed - or sugguestions for a good article - feel free to leave some ideas here - leave me a PM - email me [email protected]

Thanks Again,
Mark



Mrs Backlasher said:


> A most excellent topic and a great article. Thank you, Mark.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Excellent! You know that once I had accepted Jesus Christ as my personal savior, an got to studying his word, I found that when I was going to do a wrong I got this gut feeling that told me what i was about to do wasn't right.
Always heps to remember to treat others like you would like to be treated. 

If you don't have a home church or you are looking for a new church home come visit with us Berean Baptist Church 10250 N Fwy Houston. It does make a difference what you believe.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Great info pastor! Keep feeding us please!


----------

